

Study Finds More Young Kids Can Work a Smartphone Than Tie Their Shoes - calebgilbert
http://mobilized.allthingsd.com/20110124/study-finds-more-young-kids-can-work-a-smartphone-than-tie-their-shoes/

======
ghurlman
Hardly surprising, given that my 1 1/2 year old daughter can pick up my wife's
iPhone, unlock it, swipe over to the second page, touch the folder with the
baby apps in it, and run the flash card app she loves.

------
tgrass
One word: velcro.

I felt like quite the Luddite teaching my 5 year old son to tie his shoes.

